# Teething?



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Grizzly is 4 months and he has started losing his teeth too. He hasn't lost his canines yet but just the front small ones!! Be careful... those little teeth are sharp if you accidentally step on one in the carpet!!

He should be just fine! I just let Grizz chew on rubbery toys and he seems to like that. He's also developed a fond interest in ice cubes!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep he's teething. You can get some clean cotton socks (make sure they're well rinsed) and wet them....tie in a knot and freeze. They like to chew on those.

Some pups have an awful time teething, others fly right through it. If he seems lethargic, or gets some diarrhea or even vomiting, and has a fever, you might want to call the Vet. Often they just prescribe a baby aspirin...which helps.

Here's the puppy teething chart:

Like humans, dogs have two sets of teeth in their lives. The 28 baby teeth erupt through the gums between the third and sixth weeks of age. Puppies do not have to grind much food, so they do not have molars. Puppy teeth begin to shed and be replaced by permanent adult teeth at about four months of age. Although there is some variation in breeds, most adult dogs have 42 teeth, with the molars coming last, at about six or seven months.

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/teeth.html


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

It does sound like teething. Imagine trying to eat a boscotti with just gums. You would chew gingerly too. For the next couple of weeks, you can try adding some water to the kibble to soften it up. That should make eating a little more comfortable.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I had three puppies and don't remember ever seeing the baby teeth out of their mouths. I suspect that they swallowed them.


----------

